# using this soillees mix in hydro



## Sin inc (Nov 26, 2013)

hi guys iam really starting to want to do a hydro grow and i was looking in to a top drip soillees system. i would like to know what everybody thinks of this soillees mix. its a new soil that just hit the store and i am the first to buy this so far in the area. the lady at the hryostore said that nobody like to change up what thier use to using so its been sitting thier  she give me a half off discount if i would buy and use some of this a some kind of hydro system .and if i could prove that this is good soilless mix to use in both a hydro and reg system she would give me a free bale.i dont mind being a tester but i would like to get some free stuff.
ok here the info its called th-6
hxxp://thpeat.com/product/th-6-professional-fast-drainage-growing-mix/

i really need to fam to chime in here please


----------



## Growdude (Nov 26, 2013)

If it was me I would use an inert media, when mixing your hydro solution you don't want to have to account for nutes in your "soil"


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 26, 2013)

For Hydro, I don't think you would want to use what you have purchased. Reason being, what I read in the spec's of the soilless: 



> wetting agent and starter fertilizer with trace elements.



I definitely don't want anything with starter ferts in it for hydro, personally. I never like anything with starter ferts. 

As you've seen, I use soilless in Hydro. A pro tip I got from it though was to use a Smart Pot to "line" my net pot, so none of my medium will get into the solution. It works like a charm, and I highly suggest it if you're going to use a net pot in hydro. 

Not sure if you read in my thread, but I mix up 3 red solo cups of Royal Gold (or other clean) COCO , 1 red solo cup of Perlite and 2 red solo cups of Sunshine Advanced Mix #4. I highly, highly suggest it. If not, just a brand of COCO and perlite for hydro. I just like having a few other things, namely a little peat moss in there.  :aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 26, 2013)

I would say since you have it, try it if you have the room for experimenting. 

 The thing with it though is, the NPK values are way out there and that could be an issue for some strains but might be great for other strains. The other thing is how long does that charge last? In a hydro setup, will it get washed out of the medium into your rez, and then end up precipitating out of the solution because it isn't balanced for solution application? Will it cause the nutes that you add later to lock up due to left-over chems in the medium?

It may work out that none of these issues happen and it turn out to work ideally for you, but it is a roll of the dice as this medium isn't specifically "formulated for MJ". If they came out with this same type of product and said "This has been specifically formulated to work for MJ and will work well in hydro", then I would take a long look at it.

But if you have the space to do it along with your regular run of stuff, it can't hurt to do a small run with it to see  The worst you could do is have a terrible time chasing all kinds of problems that you can seem to balance out. Have the plants stress out so badly that they herm and spew bad dust all over all of the plants. And draw in some new kind of bug that eats up whats left of the harvest of the good plants  :hitchair: Just kidding, I doubt any of that would happen :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 26, 2013)

Growdude said:
			
		

> If it was me I would use an inert media, when mixing your hydro solution you don't want to have to account for nutes in your "soil"



:yeahthat:



:bong:


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 26, 2013)

thanks guys for the input it helps alot. i was hoping you would pop your head in hush thought thg/mom would pop in and scold me for even thinking abut doing this lol... The ferts do worry me to but  i have a plan hush. how about this.
i was thinking about ordering 2 sets of this
hxxp://ebay.com/itm/AUTOMATIC-DRIP-IRRIGATION-TROPF-BLUMAT-WATERING-SYSTEM-6-PACK-KIT-CALI-SECRETS-/141105064241?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item20da846931
that would give me 12 sites. a 2x2 hydrotrays one with a lid the other without and a 10 gallon black trash can for the rez. i would run my norm 32oz cups 12 of them of course with this soilless mix. i would place the 2x2 hydrotray on top the other with the lid make a hole in the middle of both trays so the run off from the drippers will drain into the bottom tray.that way i could just move the top tray with the plants in it and just empty the bottom tray down the drain. the rez will just be for water. i would hand feed 2 a week and in between hand feeding i would let the dippers do thier work with the water in the rez . no pump needed since the TROPF BLUMAT dipper are selfwatering set to how wet you want your mix and will keep it at the moisture at all times. i dont know alot about hydro but iam sure you the fam will set me strait. hush i need you help with this plan


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey Sin; I just finished looking at that dripper system and that thing looks pretty ingenious.  I can't swear that it will work but It may work great. The only thing that you have to remember is to put some real good aeration in the water storage tank so that it stays oxygenated. This watering system looks like it will keep the soil fairly moist so you will want that water as aerated as possible to prevent root rot or drowning. You will probably have to play with it a good bit to find the sweet spot for it.

Now the setup you are planning isn't really hydro at this point but it is very close. Its more of a hybrid soilless/hydro-topfeed/autowatering system. I suspect that you will have very little run off with this system due to the moisture sensor. I don't know if you will have the ability to adjust it enough to have much runoff. This may or may not create an issue. It will take some experimenting to get it right.

Are you planning on flowering them in that system or is that just going to be for veg?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 27, 2013)

LOL--I love hydro...not sure why you think I would scold you.  I would have real concerns about that medium however.  I have a hard time believing that a soilless mixture made up from peat moss and perlite with wetting agents and nutrients already added would be a good medium for cannabis.  In addition, peat is not a renewable resource, which always concerns me.  

I also don't quite understand the system you linked here.  Here is one of the things that concerns me about it:  " The Tropf-Blumat System is always suitable when plant groupings require consistent moisture."  As we know, cannabis does not require constant moisture and since this is more like a soil grow than a hydro grow, I think that the medium is going to have to dry out some between waterings for proper growth.  And for $40, I would be concerned about the quality and how it worked.  

Are you putting 12 plants in 4 sq ft?  I also see this as a problem--they will outgrow that pretty darn quick.


----------

